# kernel quits loading when booting up

## rjw8703

I just created a new gentoo system.  When I boot the system, it sort of freezes after the usb part of the boot up procedure.  Even though the boot up stops, I can still see when I connect and disconnect usb devices.  I've been working on this problem for 2 weeks and have run out of probable solutions.   Here are the pertinent files minus dmesg as it hasn't been generated yet.   

fstab:

```

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noatime    1 2

/dev/sda8      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb5               /var            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb6               /usr/portage    ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb8      /home      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda13      none      swap      sw      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

none          /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs       size=6G              0 0

```

make.conf:

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id: make.conf 5544 2007-01-11 07:19:34Z genone $

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# 'ufed' is an ncurses/dialog interface available in portage to make handling

# useflags for you. 'emerge app-portage/ufed'

#

# Example:

#USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip -abiword

#     a52 aac aalib acpi akode alsa amr ao apm aqua arts automount avahi

#     -bashlogger bash-completion beagle bindist -bluetooth bzip2

#     cairo caps cddb cdio cdparanoia chm consolekit cpudetection cups

#     dbus device-mapper dga disk-partition djvu dmx -doc dts dv dvb dvd dvdr

#     eds -emacs encode esd evo examples exif expat extras evdev

#     faac faad fbcon ffmpeg fftw filepicker flac fontconfig foomaticdb fuse

#     galago gd ggi gif gimp glib gmp -gnome gnutls gpac gphoto2 graphite graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gtk+ gtkhtml 

#     hal hashstyle -hdf5

#     icu ieee1394 idea imagemagick imlib inotify ipv6

#     -jack java jbig jfs jpeg jpeg2k

#     kerberos kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -kdeprefix

#     lapack -latex lcms ldap libcaca libedit libsamplerate -libsigsegv -lirc lm_sensors -lua lzma

#     mad md5sum mmap mmx mmxext -motif mozdevelop mozdom mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg mysql

#     nas neXt nodrm nptl nsplugin ntfs

#     odbc offensive ogg ole openal opengl opencore-amr openexr optimized-qmake oss

#     pango pch pda pdf plib plugins png policykit postgres povray ppds -pulseaudio

#     quicktime qt3 qt4 qt3support

#     rdesktop redland ruby real R

#     samba sasl scanner sdl seamonkey slang slp sndfile snmp sound soundex sox speex spell sql sqlite sse sse2 ssse3 svg 

#     tcl -test -tetex theora thunderbird tiff tk tools truetype

#     usb utempter utils

#     v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis

#     webkit wmf wxwidgets wxwindows

#     X x264 xattr Xaw3d xcb xface xforms xfs xine xinerama xml xml2 xpdf xpm xprint xinetd xulrunner xv xvid 

#     xscreensaver xvid

#     zeroconf"

USE="-abiword -gnome -berkdb X 3dnow 3dnowext alsa dbus doc examples gif gnutls gtk java kde libedit mmx mmxext mng mysql opengl png qt3 qt4 qt3support 

      pch sql sse sse2 sse3 svg tiff webkit"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="sun-bcla-java-vm dlj-1.1 PUEL"

#ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1"

CAMERAS="adc65 agfa-cl20 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimera directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 kodak konica largan                   lg_gsm mars minolta mustek panasonic pccam300 pccam600 polaroid ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra sipix smal sonix sonydscf1 sonydscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905             stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template toshiba agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200                            panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2                 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11"

#LIRC_DEVICES="accent act200l act220l adaptec all alsa_usb animax asusdh atilibusb atiusb audio audio_alsa avermedia #avermedia98 avermedia_vdomate bestbuy bestbuy2                  breakoutbox bte bw6130 caraca chronos cmdir cph06x creative #creative_infracd devinput digimatrix dsp dvico ea65 exaudio flyvideo gvbctv5pci hauppauge                 hauppauge_dvb #hercules_smarttv_stereo igorplugusb imon imon_pad imon_pad2keys imon_rsc inputlirc irdeo irdeo_remote irman irreal it87 #knc_one kworld                  leadtek_0007 leadtek_0010 leadtek_pvr2000 livedrive_midi livedrive_seq logitech macmini #mceusb mceusb2 mediafocusI mouseremote mouseremote_ps2                        mp3anywhere nslu2 packard_bell parallel pcmak #pcmak_usb pctv pixelview_bt878 pixelview_pak pixelview_pro provideo realmagic remote_wonder_plus                        #remotemaster sa1100 sasem sb0540 serial serial_igor_cesko silitek sir slinke streamzap tekram tekram_bt829 tira ttusbir #tuxbox tvbox udp uirt2                        uirt2_raw usb_uirt_raw usbirboy usbx userspace xboxusb"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU.

#

# Please note that if you experience strange issues with a package, it may be

# due to gcc's optimizations interacting in a strange way. Please test the

# package (and in some cases the libraries it uses) at default optimizations

# before reporting errors to developers.

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs. GCC 3.4 has deprecated support for

# -mcpu, so use -mtune instead if using this compiler.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.)

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron),

# pentium3, and pentium4.

#

# Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

#

# amd64 CPU types supported in gcc-3.4: athlon64, opteron, k8

# 

# CRITICAL WARNINGS: ****************************************************** #

# K6 markings are deceptive. Avoid setting -march for them. See Bug #24379. #

# Pentium-M CPU's should not enable sse2 until at least gcc-3.4. Bug 50616. #

# GCC 3.3 doesnt support an amd64 specific -march setting, use 3.4.         #

# ************************************************************************* #

#

# Decent examples:

#

CFLAGS="-march=opteron-sse3 -mtune=opteron-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective platforms.

#

# Please note that this is not for development, alpha, beta, nor cvs release

# packages. "Broken" packages will not be added to testing and should not be

# requested to be added. Alternative routes are available to developers

# for experimental packages, and it is at their discretion to use them.

#

# DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. If you change

#     this, you must update your /etc/make.profile symlink accordingly.

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for Gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     up to several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORT_LOGDIR is the location where portage will store all the logs it

#     creates from each individual merge. They are stored as NNNN-$PF.log

#     in the directory specified. This is disabled until you enable it by

#     providing a directory. Permissions will be modified as needed IF the

#     directory exists, otherwise logging will be disabled. NNNN is the

#     increment at the time the log is created. Logs are thus sequential.

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/portage/local

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Default fetch command (5 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Using wget, ratelimiting downloads

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Portage uses GENTOO_MIRRORS to specify mirrors to use for source retrieval.

# The list is a space separated list which is read left to right. If you use

# another mirror we highly recommend leaving the default mirror at the end of

# the list so that portage will fall back to it if the files cannot be found

# on your specified mirror. We _HIGHLY_ recommend that you change this setting

# to a nearby mirror by merging and using the 'mirrorselect' tool.

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

#

# Portage uses PORTAGE_BINHOST to specify mirrors for prebuilt-binary packages.

# The list is a single entry specifying the full address of the directory

# serving the tbz2's for your system. Running emerge with either '--getbinpkg'

# or '--getbinpkgonly' will cause portage to retrieve the metadata from all

# packages in the directory specified, and use that data to determine what will

# be downloaded and merged. '-g' or '-gK' are the recommend parameters. Please

# consult the man pages and 'emerge --help' for more information. For FTP, the

# default connection is passive -- If you require an active connection, affix

# an asterisk (*) to the end of the host:port string before the path.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://grp.mirror.site/gentoo/grp/1.4/i686/athlon-xp/"

# This ftp connection is passive ftp.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://login:pass@grp.mirror.site/pub/grp/i686/athlon-xp/"

# This ftp connection is active ftp.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://login:pass@grp.mirror.site:21*/pub/grp/i686/athlon-xp/"

# Synchronizing Portage

# =====================

#

# Each of these settings affects how Gentoo synchronizes your Portage tree.

# Synchronization is handled by rsync and these settings allow some control

# over how it is done.

#

# SYNC is the server used by rsync to retrieve a localized rsync mirror

#     rotation. This allows you to select servers that are geographically

#     close to you, yet still distribute the load over a number of servers.

#     Please do not single out specific rsync mirrors. Doing so places undue

#     stress on particular mirrors.  Instead you may use one of the following

#     continent specific rotations:

#

#   Default:       "rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   North America: "rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   South America: "rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Europe:        "rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Asia:          "rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Australia:     "rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

#     If you have multiple Gentoo boxes, it is probably a good idea to have only

#     one of them sync from the rotations above. The other boxes can then rsync

#     from the local rsync server, reducing the load on the mirrors.

#     Instructions for setting up a local rsync server are available here:

#     http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml

#

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

# PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

# PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS can be used to feed additional options to the rsync

#     command used by `emerge --sync`. This will not change the default options

#     which are set by PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS (don't change those unless you know 

#     exactly what you're doing).

#PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

#

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS allows emerge to act as if certain options are

#     specified on every run. Useful options include --ask, --verbose,

#     --usepkg and many others. Options that are not useful, such as --help,

#     are not filtered.

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

#

# INSTALL_MASK allows certain files to not be installed into your file system.

#     This is useful when you wish to filter out a certain set of files from

#     ever being installed, such as INSTALL.gz or TODO.gz

#INSTALL_MASK=""

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#

# PORTAGE_NICENESS provides a default increment to emerge's niceness level.

#     Note: This is an increment. Running emerge in a niced environment will

#     reduce it further. Default is unset.

PORTAGE_NICENESS=5

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#     This does not affect the unpacked source. See 'noclean' below.

#

#     Warning: AUTOCLEAN="no" can cause serious problems due to overlapping

#              packages.  Do not use it unless absolutely necessary!

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# PORTAGE_TMPFS is a location where portage may create temporary files.

#     If specified, portage will use this directory whenever possible

#     for all rapid operations such as lockfiles and transient data.

#     It is _highly_ recommended that this be a tmpfs or ramdisk. Do not

#     set this to anything that does not give a significant performance

#     enhancement and proper FS compliance for locks and read/write.

#     /dev/shm is a glibc mandated tmpfs, and should be a reasonable

#     setting for all linux kernel+glibc based systems.

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 

#

#  'assume-digests'

#                when committing work to cvs with repoman(1), assume that all

#                existing SRC_URI digests are correct.  This feature also

#                affects digest generation via ebuild(1) and emerge(1) (emerge

#                generates digests only when the 'digest' feature is enabled).

#  'buildpkg'    causes binary packages to be created of all packages that 

#                are being merged.

#  'ccache'      enable support for the dev-util/ccache package, which can

#                noticably decrease the time needed to remerge previously built

#                packages.

#  'confcache'   enable confcache support; speeds up autotool based configure

#                calls

#  'collision-protect'

#                prevents packages from overwriting files that are owned by

#                another package or by no package at all.

#  'cvs'         causes portage to enable all cvs features (commits, adds),

#                and to apply all USE flags in SRC_URI for digests -- for

#                developers only.

#  'digest'      autogenerate digests for packages when running the emerge(1)

#                command.  If the 'assume-digests' feature is also enabled then

#                existing SRC_URI digests will be reused whenever they are

#                available.

#  'distcc'      enables distcc support via CC.

#  'distlocks'   enables distfiles locking using fcntl or hardlinks. This

#                is enabled by default. Tools exist to help clean the locks

#                after crashes: /usr/lib/portage/bin/clean_locks.

#  'fixpackages' allows portage to fix binary packages that are stored in

#                PKGDIR. This can consume a lot of time. 'fixpackages' is

#                also a script that can be run at any given time to force

#                the same actions.

#  'gpg'         enables basic verification of Manifest files using gpg.

#                This features is UNDER DEVELOPMENT and reacts to features

#                of strict and severe. Heavy use of gpg sigs is coming.

#  'keeptemp'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the temp files ($T) 

#                from a merge.

#  'keepwork'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the WORKDIR.

#  'test'        causes ebuilds to perform testing phases if they are capable

#                of it. Some packages support this automatically via makefiles.

#  'metadata-transfer'

#                automatically perform a metadata transfer when `emerge --sync`

#                is run.

#  'noauto'      causes ebuild to perform only the action requested and 

#                not any other required actions like clean or unpack -- for

#                debugging purposes only.

#  'noclean'     prevents portage from removing the source and temporary files 

#                after a merge -- for debugging purposes only. 

#  'nostrip'     prevents the stripping of binaries.

#  'notitles'    disables xterm titlebar updates (which contain status info). 

#  'parallel-fetch'

#                do fetching in parallel to compilation

#  'sandbox'     enables sandboxing when running emerge and ebuild.

#  'strict'      causes portage to react strongly to conditions that are

#                potentially dangerous, like missing/incorrect Manifest files.

#  'stricter'    causes portage to react strongly to conditions that may

#                conflict with system security provisions (for example

#                textrels, executable stacks).

#  'userfetch'   when portage is run as root, drop privileges to

#                portage:portage during the fetching of package sources.

#  'userpriv'    allows portage to drop root privileges while it is compiling,

#                as a security measure.  As a side effect this can remove 

#                sandbox access violations for users. 

#  'usersandbox' enables sandboxing while portage is running under userpriv.

FEATURES="sandbox userpriv usersandbox metadata-transfer parallel-fetch"

#FEATURES="sandbox ccache distcc distlocks"

# CCACHE_SIZE and CCACHE_DIR are used to control the behavior of ccache, and

#     and are only used if "ccache" is in FEATURES.

#

# CCACHE_SIZE sets the space limitations for ccache. The default size is

#     "2G", or 2 gigabytes.  Units are specified with 'G', 'M', or 'K'.

#

#CCACHE_SIZE="5G"

#

# CCACHE_DIR sets the ccache path.  If not specified, portage will default

#     to "${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache".

#

#     Note that to display ccache statistics outside of portage, you must

#     remember to give the correct path to the cache.

#

#        $ CCACHE_DIR=/var/tmp/ccache ccache -s 

#

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/ccache"

# DISTCC_DIR sets the temporary space used by distcc.

#DISTCC_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/.distcc"

# logging related variables:

# PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES: selects messages to be logged, possible values are:

#                          info, warn, error, log, qa

#                       Warning: commenting this will disable elog

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM: selects the module(s) to process the log messages. Modules

#                      included in portage are (empty means logging is disabled):

#                          save (saves one log per package in $PORT_LOGDIR/elog, 

#                                /var/log/portage/elog if $PORT_LOGDIR is unset)

#                          custom (passes all messages to $PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND)

#                          syslog (sends all messages to syslog)

#                          mail (send all messages to the mailserver defined 

#                                in $PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI)

#                          save_summary (like "save" but merges all messages

#                                        in $PORT_LOGDIR/elog/summary.log,

#                                        /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log if

#                                        $PORT_LOGDIR is unset)

#                          mail_summary (like "mail" but sends all messages in

#                                        a single mail when emerge exits)

#                      To use elog you should enable at least one module

#PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND: only used with the "custom" logging module. Specifies a command

#                      to process log messages. Two variables are expanded:

#                          ${PACKAGE} - expands to the cpv entry of the processed 

#                                       package (see $PVR in ebuild(5))

#                          ${LOGFILE} - absolute path to the logfile

#                  Both variables have to be quoted with single quotes

#PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND="/path/to/logprocessor -p '\${PACKAGE}' -f '\${LOGFILE}'"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI: this variable holds all important settings for the mail

#                       module. In most cases listing the recipient address and

#                       the receiving mailserver should be sufficient, but you can

#                       also use advanced settings like authentication or TLS. The

#                       full syntax is:

#                           address [[user:passwd@]mailserver[:port]]

#                       where

#                           address:    recipient address

#                           user:       username for smtp auth (defaults to none)

#                           passwd:     password for smtp auth (defaults to none)

#                           mailserver: smtp server that should be used to deliver the mail (defaults to localhost)

#                                       alternatively this can also be a the path to a sendmail binary if you don't want to use smtp

#                           port:       port to use on the given smtp server (defaults to 25, values > 100000 indicate that starttls should be used on (port-100000))

#                       Examples:

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root@localhost localhost" (this is also the default setting)

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="user@some.domain mail.some.domain" (sends mails to user@some.domain using the mailserver mail.some.domain)

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="user@some.domain user:secret@mail.some.domain:100465" (this is left uncommented as a reader exercise ;)

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM: you can set the from-address of logmails with this variable,

#                        if unset mails are sent by "portage" (this default may fail

#                        in some environments).

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@some.domain"

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT: template string to be used as subject for logmails. The following

#                           variables are expanded:

#                               ${PACKAGE} - see description of PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND

#                               ${HOST} - FQDN of the host portage is running on

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="package \${PACKAGE} merged on \${HOST} with notice"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

grub.conf

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 20

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

# Splash image to show behind grub.

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda8 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=ask

#initrd /initrd.img

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Windows NT / Windows 95 boot menu

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

# For loading DOS if Windows NT is installed

# chainload /bootsect.dos

# For installing GRUB into the hard disk

#title Install GRUB into the hard disk

#root    (hd0,0)

#setup   (hd0)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

my complete .config is here http://pastebin.com/m4039d583Last edited by rjw8703 on Sat Dec 19, 2009 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rjw8703

I forgot to add lspci:

```

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

00:19.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:19.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:19.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:19.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GTX] (rev a1)

08:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X Bridge (rev 12)

08:0a.1 PIC: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X IOAPIC (rev 01)

08:0b.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X Bridge (rev 12)

08:0b.1 PIC: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X IOAPIC (rev 01)

0a:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80331 [Lindsay] I/O processor (PCI-X Bridge) (rev 0a)

0b:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1120 8-Port PCI-X to SATA RAID Controller

80:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

80:01.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

80:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

80:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

81:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80333 Segment-A PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge

81:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80333 Segment-B PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge

82:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1220 8-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

```

----------

## 01allein

Can you post your #lspci -v

In your .config I dont see any USB Support

----------

## rjw8703

I don't think all of my .config made to my post.  I'll try again.  My complete .config is here http://pastebin.com/m4039d583Last edited by rjw8703 on Sat Dec 19, 2009 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rjw8703

Deleted this postLast edited by rjw8703 on Sat Dec 19, 2009 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rjw8703

I forgot to post my emerge --info.  Here it is:

```

Portage 2.1.7.15 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-17-generic x86_64)

=================================================================                              

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-17-generic-x86_64-AMD_Opteron-tm-_Processor_254-with-gentoo-2.0.1   

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Dec 2009 04:00:01 +0000                                             

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                   

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                           

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                     

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                     

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3                                                                     

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                       

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64                                                                

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                        

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                      

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                    

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                    

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA sun-bcla-java-vm dlj-1.1 PUEL"                                        

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                   

CFLAGS="-march=opteron-sse3 -mtune=opteron-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                    

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                                                 

CXXFLAGS="-march=opteron-sse3 -mtune=opteron-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FFLAGS="-march=opteron-sse3 -mtune=opteron-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa amd64 bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus doc dri examples fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java kde libedit mmx mmxext mng modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pch pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa-cl20 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimera directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 kodak konica largan                   lg_gsm mars minolta mustek panasonic pccam300 pccam600 polaroid ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra sipix smal sonix sonydscf1 sonydscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905             stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template toshiba agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200                            panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2                 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Clad in Sky

You compiled support for EHCI, OHCI and UHCI into your kernel.

When I did that I had the same problem you described.

Since you seem to be running a AMD system I would get rid of support for UHCI.

----------

## rjw8703

Got rid of UHCI in the kernel.  Boot up still stops at the same place.  I did notice these lines before the usb initialisation.

kjournal starting: Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fx: mounted filesystem with journal data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly device 8:8

Freeing unused kernel memory: 604k freed

Write protecting the kernal read-only data: 9096k

Warning: unable to start an initial console

The boot up stops about 10-15 lines after the above lines are printed.

Does the line Warning: unable to start an initial console mean anything?

----------

## 01allein

Actually at this point your emerge --info is not required.

I see your lspci -v lacks info, that is: lspci -v

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 283a                                                                

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                                                        

        Memory at fe8fbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                                                    

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                                                              

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                                                           

  Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd            

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3662                                      

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                                

        Memory at fe8f4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                         

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                                    

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+                       

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00              

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                          

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>                                        

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                                  

 Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel   

When used it shows what modules the kernel needs for your devices, and about USB Support It is required if youre planning to use your usb ports EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support and UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support and maybe OHCI HCD support if your system supports it

----------

## rjw8703

I did a lspci -v while in kubuntu.  Here are the results:

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                  

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0                      

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                         

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                    

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0        

        I/O ports at 8c00 [size=1K]                             

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895          

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel                     

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=32]                   

        I/O ports at a000 [size=64]                   

        I/O ports at a040 [size=64]                   

        Capabilities: <access denied>                 

        Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus           

        Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2                   

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 10)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                         

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                     

        Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                      

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                               

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                         

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                     

        Memory at b0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                     

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                               

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                                 

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                             

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]                                                         

        I/O ports at 1400 [size=256]                                                         

        Memory at b0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                                                                                                   

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                                                                                             

        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH                                                                                                                                           

        Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0                                                                                                                                              

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])                                                                                      

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                                                                                                                      

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0                                                                                                                          

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]                                                                                               

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]                                                                                               

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]                                                                                               

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]                                                                                               

        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=16]                                                                                                                                               

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                                                                                             

        Kernel driver in use: pata_amd                                                                                                                                            

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                                                  

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23                                              

        I/O ports at 1c40 [size=8]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c34 [size=4]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c38 [size=8]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c30 [size=4]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c10 [size=16]                                                                           

        Memory at b0003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                               

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv                                                                         

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                                                  

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                                              

        I/O ports at 1c58 [size=8]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c4c [size=4]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c50 [size=8]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c48 [size=4]                                                                            

        I/O ports at 1c20 [size=16]                                                                           

        Memory at b0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                               

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv                                                                         

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0                     

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64        

        Memory behind bridge: b0100000-b01fffff                              

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                        

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                         

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23     

        Memory at b0005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]      

        I/O ports at 1c60 [size=8]                                   

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth                              

        Kernel modules: forcedeth                                    

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff                        

        Memory behind bridge: b1000000-b2ffffff                     

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                       

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                               

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                              

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                                     

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                          

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel                                                         

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel                                                             

        Kernel driver in use: amd64_edac                                               

        Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod                                                 

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                   

        Kernel driver in use: k8temp                                                         

        Kernel modules: k8temp                                                               

00:19.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                                     

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                          

00:19.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel                                                         

00:19.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel                                                             

        Kernel driver in use: amd64_edac                                               

        Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod                                                 

00:19.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                   

        Kernel driver in use: k8temp                                                         

        Kernel modules: k8temp                                                               

01:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                                                  

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19                                                  

        Memory at b0104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]                                               

        Memory at b0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                                              

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394                                                                        

        Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394                                                               

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GTX] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Device 19f1:2011                                                  

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                            

        Memory at b2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]                     

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                        

        Memory at b1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]                     

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]                                                 

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia                                                 

        Kernel modules: nvidia, nvidiafb                                             

08:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X Bridge (rev 12)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64                    

        Bus: primary=08, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0           

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                          

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                 

08:0a.1 PIC: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X IOAPIC (rev 01) (prog-if 10)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                         

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0                                  

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                      

08:0b.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X Bridge (rev 12)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64                    

        Bus: primary=08, secondary=0a, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=64          

        Memory behind bridge: d0100000-d01fffff                                

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0200000-00000000d07fffff   

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                          

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                 

08:0b.1 PIC: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-8131 PCI-X IOAPIC (rev 01) (prog-if 10)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895                                         

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0                                  

        Memory at d0001000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                      

0a:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80331 [Lindsay] I/O processor (PCI-X Bridge) (rev 0a)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64                                

        Bus: primary=0a, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=68                      

        Memory behind bridge: d0100000-d01fffff                                            

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0200000-00000000d07fffff               

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                      

        Kernel modules: shpchp                                                             

0b:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1120 8-Port PCI-X to SATA RAID Controller

        Subsystem: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1120 8-Port PCI-X to SATA RAID Controller          

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 31                    

        Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                  

        Memory at d0400000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4M]                                      

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d0200000 [disabled] [size=64K]                                

        Capabilities: <access denied>                                                            

        Kernel driver in use: arcmsr                                                             

        Kernel modules: arcmsr

80:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: <access denied>

80:01.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at d0800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

80:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

        Subsystem: Tyan Computer Device 2895

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

        Memory at d0801000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=8]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

        Kernel modules: forcedeth

80:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=80, secondary=81, subordinate=83, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: d0900000-d09fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0c00000-00000000d0ffffff

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

81:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80333 Segment-A PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=81, secondary=82, subordinate=82, sec-latency=64

        Memory behind bridge: d0900000-d09fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0c00000-00000000d0ffffff

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel modules: shpchp

81:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80333 Segment-B PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=81, secondary=83, subordinate=83, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel modules: shpchp

82:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1220 8-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

        Subsystem: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1220 8-Port PCI-Express to SATA RAID Controller

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 51

        Memory at d0900000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at d0c00000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d0910000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: arcmsr

        Kernel modules: arcmsr

----------

## 01allein

Thats right.

Now compile your kernel and dont forget to add the modules you got with lspci -v

A tip: to know which is which you have to select help buttom. Example:

[*] Kernel support for ELF binaries

<select> <exit> <help>

Then you get 

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF:                                                                                                    │

  │                                                                                                                       │

  │ ELF (Executable and Linkable Format) is a format for libraries and                                                    │

  │ executables used across different architectures and operating                                                         │

  │ systems. Saying Y here will enable your kernel to run ELF binaries                                                    │

  │ and enlarge it by about 13 KB. ELF support under Linux has now all                                                    │

  │ but replaced the traditional Linux a.out formats (QMAGIC and ZMAGIC)                                                  │

  │ because it is portable (this does *not* mean that you will be able                                                    │

  │ to run executables from different architectures or operating systems                                                  │

  │ however) and makes building run-time libraries very easy. Many new                                                    │

  │ executables are distributed solely in ELF format. You definitely                                                      │

  │ want to say Y here.                                                                                                   │

  │                                                                                                                       │

  │ Information about ELF is contained in the ELF HOWTO available from                                                    │

  │ <http://www.tldp.org/docs.html#howto>.                                                                                │

  │                                                                                                                       │

  │ If you find that after upgrading from Linux kernel 1.2 and saying Y                                                   │

  │ here, you still can't run any ELF binaries (they just crash), then                                                    │

  │ you'll have to install the newest ELF runtime libraries, including                                                    │

  │ ld.so (check the file <file:Documentation/Changes> for location and                                                   │

  │ latest version).                                                                                                      │

  │                                                                                                                       │

  │ Symbol: BINFMT_ELF [=y]                                                                                               │

  │ Prompt: Kernel support for ELF binaries                                                                               │

  │   Defined at fs/Kconfig.binfmt:1                                                                                      │

  │   Depends on: MMU && (BROKEN || !FRV)                                                                                 │

  │   Location:                                                                                                           │

  │     -> Executable file formats / Emulations

----------

## rjw8703

I did that already.  The only parts I didn't select were the edac, k8temp, shpchp, and sound.  I didn't need those to boot.  Everything else I have, and I'm still not able to boot.

----------

## Hu

As I recall from working on some very broken systems, if you cannot open the initial console, many things will fail to display, but the system is not dead.  The Gentoo initscripts try to recover from this situation, but I do not know if they can recover in every case.  How did you create the initial system?  Did you deviate from the handbook in any way?  What is in the /dev directory on the root filesystem of the hard drive?

----------

## rjw8703

ls

bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  lib32  lib64  lost+found  media  mnt  opt  proc  root  sbin  sys  tmp  usr  var

 So yes, /dev is in the root filesystem.  I built this system the same way I have been building gentoo systems for the last 9 yrs, and for the most part this method works.  It's a combination of the handbook and a stage 3 by bob p.  About the only thing I've been doing differently for the past couple of yrs. is I'm using a reduced USE variable set.  Seems like too many USE variables messes up the system in an initial build.

----------

## rjw8703

kjournal starting: Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fx: mounted filesystem with journal data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly device 8:8

Freeing unused kernel memory: 604k freed

Write protecting the kernal read-only data: 9096k

Warning: unable to start an initial console

The boot up stops about 10-15 lines after the above lines are printed.

Does the line Warning: unable to start an initial console mean anything?

----------

## cach0rr0

need to know the actual contents of /dev, not just if it exists. 

Could it be something silly like udev not starting up?  Maybe add console=/dev/tty1 on the grub command line? 

During the install, did you do this before chrooting:

```
mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

I'm taking blind guesses here. This just stinks of /dev not being populated. 

Also, just for confirmation, post

```

stat /dev/sd*

```

----------

## rjw8703

rob@rob:/$ sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/gentoo

[sudo] password for rob:                   

Sorry, try again.                          

[sudo] password for rob:                   

rob@rob:/$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

rob@rob:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/gentoo/var

rob@rob:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

rob@rob:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdb8 /mnt/gentoo/home

rob@rob:/$ sudo swapon /dev/sda13

rob@rob:/$ sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

rob@rob:/$ sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

rob@rob:/$ cd /mnt/gentoo

rob@rob:/mnt/gentoo$ sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

rob / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache... 

rob / # stat /dev/sd*

  File: `/dev/sda'   

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 1806        Links: 1     Device type: 8,0              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.222898226 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.175403309 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.092898146 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda1'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2311        Links: 1     Device type: 8,1              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.562897956 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.555402828 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.632895141 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda10'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2447        Links: 1     Device type: 8,a              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.642902561 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.675403314 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.382897933 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda11'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2416        Links: 1     Device type: 8,b              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.902899362 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.655403000 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.662898125 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda12'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2399        Links: 1     Device type: 8,c              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.702897913 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.655403000 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.292895689 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda13'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2382        Links: 1     Device type: 8,d              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.722897947 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.645403123 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.762900807 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda2'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2498        Links: 1     Device type: 8,2              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.572898112 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.695409773 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.562897956 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda3'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2515        Links: 1     Device type: 8,3              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.392898089 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.705403225 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.722895712 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda4'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2046        Links: 1     Device type: 8,4              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:09.365399894 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.245403288 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.332897990 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda5'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2297        Links: 1     Device type: 8,5              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.472898779 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.555402828 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.882898212 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda6'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2365        Links: 1     Device type: 8,6              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.582897990 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.615400976 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.412899239 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda7'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2348        Links: 1     Device type: 8,7              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.592897867 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.605399702 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.592897867 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda8'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2331        Links: 1     Device type: 8,8              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.622897778 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.575402863 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.702898192 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sda9'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2464        Links: 1     Device type: 8,9              

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.332897152 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.675403314 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.222898226 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb'                                                            

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2010        Links: 1     Device type: 8,10             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.412899239 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.245403288 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.042898201 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb1'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2084        Links: 1     Device type: 8,11             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:09.315399392 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.285404753 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.752898416 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb10'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2532        Links: 1     Device type: 8,1a             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.762897734 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.715403382 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.742897980 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb11'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2566        Links: 1     Device type: 8,1b             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.782897767 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.745402734 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.742897980 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb12'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2184        Links: 1     Device type: 8,1c             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.792898762 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.455402663 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.752898416 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb13'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2481        Links: 1     Device type: 8,1d             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.802895566 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.675403314 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.752898416 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb14'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2631        Links: 1     Device type: 8,1e             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:03.775398208 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.915402600 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.022898725 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb15'                                                          

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2583        Links: 1     Device type: 8,1f             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.942898589 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.775402645 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.752898416 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb5'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2263        Links: 1     Device type: 8,15             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.742897980 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.475402975 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.752898416 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb6'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2549        Links: 1     Device type: 8,16             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.752897857 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.725403259 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.742897980 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb7'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2614        Links: 1     Device type: 8,17             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.342901219 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.322898951 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.322898951 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb8'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2430        Links: 1     Device type: 8,18             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.752897857 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.665403716 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.752898416 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdb9'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2597        Links: 1     Device type: 8,19             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.892898089 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.872898056 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:05.872898056 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdc'                                                            

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2140        Links: 1     Device type: 8,20             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.222898226 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.345402619 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:03.872898055 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdc1'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2249        Links: 1     Device type: 8,21             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)      

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.152897969 -0600                                   

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.465402819 -0600                                   

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.222898226 -0600                                   

  File: `/dev/sdc2'                                                           

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2170        Links: 1     Device type: 8,22             

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.152897969 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.425400238 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

  File: `/dev/sdd'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2105        Links: 1     Device type: 8,30

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.202895678 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.335403021 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:03.695398354 -0600

  File: `/dev/sdd1'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2235        Links: 1     Device type: 8,31

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.465402819 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

  File: `/dev/sdd2'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2280        Links: 1     Device type: 8,32

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.475402975 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

  File: `/dev/sdd3'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2128        Links: 1     Device type: 8,33

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:09.275399326 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.345402619 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.202895678 -0600

  File: `/dev/sdd5'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2155        Links: 1     Device type: 8,35

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.242897142 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.415402875 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

  File: `/dev/sdd6'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2201        Links: 1     Device type: 8,36

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.242897142 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.455402663 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

  File: `/dev/sdd7'

  Size: 0               Blocks: 0          IO Block: 4096   block special file

Device: fh/15d  Inode: 2219        Links: 1     Device type: 8,37

Access: (0660/brw-rw----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    6/    disk)

Access: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.242897142 -0600

Modify: 2009-12-19 08:41:51.465402819 -0600

Change: 2009-12-19 14:42:04.232897544 -0600

I don't know what the above data shows, but I would like to know.  Is there any documentation on how to read this?

----------

## rjw8703

Bump

----------

## Hu

 *rjw8703 wrote:*   

> Bump

 I am still waiting for you to post the contents of /dev, so we can see if you have /dev/console.  Just post find /dev -ls for simplicity.

----------

## rjw8703

Sorry, I thought I did that in the previous post.  Does this work?

dev # ls

adsp             disk      input   mcelog              ppp    ram2    scd0   sda7   sdb6  sdd6        snapshot  tty12  tty23  tty34  tty45  tty56  ttyS0    vcs4   vcsa7

audio            dsp       kmsg    mem                 psaux  ram3    sda    sda8   sdb7  sdd7        snd       tty13  tty24  tty35  tty46  tty57  ttyS1    vcs5   vcsa8

binder           dvd       log     mixer               ptmx   ram4    sda1   sda9   sdb8  sequencer   sndstat   tty14  tty25  tty36  tty47  tty58  ttyS2    vcs6   zero

block            dvdrw     loop0   net                 pts    ram5    sda10  sdb    sdb9  sequencer2  sr0       tty15  tty26  tty37  tty48  tty59  ttyS3    vcs7

bus              ecryptfs  loop1   network_latency     ram0   ram6    sda11  sdb1   sdc   sg0         stderr    tty16  tty27  tty38  tty49  tty6   urandom  vcs8

cdrom            fd        loop2   network_throughput  ram1   ram7    sda12  sdb10  sdc1  sg1         stdin     tty17  tty28  tty39  tty5   tty60  usbmon0  vcsa

cdrw             full      loop3   null                ram10  ram8    sda13  sdb11  sdc2  sg2         stdout    tty18  tty29  tty4   tty50  tty61  usbmon1  vcsa1

char             fuse      loop4   nvidia0             ram11  ram9    sda2   sdb12  sdd   sg3         tty       tty19  tty3   tty40  tty51  tty62  usbmon2  vcsa2

console          hidraw0   loop5   nvidiactl           ram12  random  sda3   sdb13  sdd1  sg4         tty0      tty2   tty30  tty41  tty52  tty63  vcs      vcsa3

core             hidraw1   loop6   oldmem              ram13  rfkill  sda4   sdb14  sdd2  sg5         tty1      tty20  tty31  tty42  tty53  tty7   vcs1     vcsa4

cpu_dma_latency  hidraw2   loop7   pktcdvd             ram14  rtc     sda5   sdb15  sdd3  sg6         tty10     tty21  tty32  tty43  tty54  tty8   vcs2     vcsa5

dahdi            hpet      mapper  port                ram15  rtc0    sda6   sdb5   sdd5  shm         tty11     tty22  tty33  tty44  tty55  tty9   vcs3     vcsa6

----------

## 01allein

You should simply use genkernel, and whe youre able to compile your kernel by yourself, do it.

----------

## rjw8703

I've never had to use genkernel, and I don't want to start now.  Besides, genkernel requires you to use the gentoo boot disk and that gentoo boot disk doesn't recognise my keyboard. That's why I install using another distro to install gentoo.  There must be something I'm missing.  I just need a little help finding it.

----------

## 01allein

 *rjw8703 wrote:*   

> I've never had to use genkernel, and I don't want to start now.  Besides, genkernel requires you to use the gentoo boot disk and that gentoo boot disk doesn't recognise my keyboard. That's why I install using another distro to install gentoo.  There must be something I'm missing.  I just need a little help finding it.

 

Have you tried pappis kernel?? http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I have your .config. Please also post the results of lspci -n, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what's happening with your kernel.

BB!

P

----------

## rjw8703

Thanks Pappy for responding.

I've reverted back to the 2.6.30-gentoo-r9 kernel with the same problem.  My .config is here http://pastebin.com/m180ec0ac

lspci is here

```

 lspci -n

00:00.0 0580: 10de:005e (rev a3)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:0051 (rev a3)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0052 (rev a2)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:005a (rev a2)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:005b (rev a3)

00:04.0 0401: 10de:0059 (rev a2)

00:06.0 0101: 10de:0053 (rev f2)

00:07.0 0101: 10de:0054 (rev f3)

00:08.0 0101: 10de:0055 (rev f3)

00:09.0 0604: 10de:005c (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0680: 10de:0057 (rev a3)

00:0e.0 0604: 10de:005d (rev a3)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

00:19.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:19.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:19.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:19.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:05.0 0c00: 104c:8023

02:00.0 0300: 10de:0290 (rev a1)

08:0a.0 0604: 1022:7450 (rev 12)

08:0a.1 0800: 1022:7451 (rev 01)

08:0b.0 0604: 1022:7450 (rev 12)

08:0b.1 0800: 1022:7451 (rev 01)

0a:09.0 0604: 8086:0335 (rev 0a)

0b:0e.0 0104: 17d3:1120

80:00.0 0580: 10de:005e (rev a3)

80:01.0 0580: 10de:00d3 (rev a3)

80:0a.0 0680: 10de:0057 (rev a3)

80:0e.0 0604: 10de:005d (rev a3)

81:00.0 0604: 8086:0370

81:00.2 0604: 8086:0372

82:0e.0 0104: 17d3:1220

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo here:

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 37

model name      : AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 254

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2813.168

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5626.33

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 37

model name      : AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 254

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2813.168

cache size      : 1024 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good extd_apicid pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5626.09

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

/etc/fstab here:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noatime    1 2

/dev/sda8      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb5               /var            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb6               /usr/portage    ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb8      /home      ext3      noatime      0 1

#/dev/sda12              /var/ccache     ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/sda1               /mnt/c          vfat            defaults        0 0

#/dev/sda7               /mnt/win32bkup  ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdc1               /mnt/sdc1       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd1               /root/vmware    ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/sdd2               /mnt/sdd2       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd5               /mnt/sdd5       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd6               /mnt/sdd6       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd7               /mnt/sdd7       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            defaults        0 0

/dev/sda13      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0   auto      defaults   0 0

#/dev/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1   auto      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

none          /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs       size=6G              0 0

```

And for your reading enjoyment   :Smile: 

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noatime    1 2

/dev/sda8      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb5               /var            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb6               /usr/portage    ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb8      /home      ext3      noatime      0 1

#/dev/sda12              /var/ccache     ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/sda1               /mnt/c          vfat            defaults        0 0

#/dev/sda7               /mnt/win32bkup  ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdc1               /mnt/sdc1       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd1               /root/vmware    ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/sdd2               /mnt/sdd2       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd5               /mnt/sdd5       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd6               /mnt/sdd6       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/sdd7               /mnt/sdd7       ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     vfat            defaults        0 0

/dev/sda13      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom0   auto      defaults   0 0

#/dev/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1   auto      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

none          /var/tmp/portage  tmpfs       size=6G              0 0

```

and last emerge --info

```

emerge --info                    

Portage 2.1.7.15 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-17-generic x86_64)

=================================================================                              

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-17-generic-x86_64-AMD_Opteron-tm-_Processor_254-with-gentoo-2.0.1   

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 20 Dec 2009 22:30:01 +0000                                             

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA sun-bcla-java-vm dlj-1.1 PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=opteron-sse3 -mtune=opteron-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=opteron-sse3 -mtune=opteron-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FFLAGS="-march=opteron-sse3 -mtune=opteron-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa amd64 bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus doc dri examples fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java kde libedit mmx mmxext mng modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pch pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa-cl20 aox barbie canon clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimera directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 kodak konica largan                   lg_gsm mars minolta mustek panasonic pccam300 pccam600 polaroid ptp2 ricoh samsung sierra sipix smal sonix sonydscf1 sonydscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905             stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template toshiba agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200                            panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2                 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Again, thanks for the help

----------

## rjw8703

Ooops,

/boot/grub/grub.conf here:

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 20

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

# Splash image to show behind grub.

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda8 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=ask

#initrd /initrd.img

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Windows NT / Windows 95 boot menu

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

# For loading DOS if Windows NT is installed

# chainload /bootsect.dos

# For installing GRUB into the hard disk

#title Install GRUB into the hard disk

#root    (hd0,0)

#setup   (hd0)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

All I can say is that this should work a lot better. I started from a seed so I could be sure of what was and wasn't on. As long as your special RAID devices respond to their correct driver, all should be well.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r8 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Fromm

Hi, I had such problems becsause some thing was missing in my fstab. Try to add the followings to your fstab:

```

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none                    /sys            sysfs           defaults        0 0

devpts                  /dev/pts        devpts          gid=5,devmode=620       0 0

usbfs                   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           devgid=23,devmode=664   0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0

```

----------

## 01allein

 *Fromm wrote:*   

> Hi, I had such problems becsause some thing was missing in my fstab. Try to add the followings to your fstab:
> 
> ```
> 
> none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0
> ...

 

Actually, that should go in /etc/mtab. Wierd you had to add it to your fstab.

----------

## rjw8703

Thanks Fromm,  I already have those lines my in mtab.

Hey Pappy,

Did things per your instructions and no joy.  I next deleted raid support.  No joy.  I noticed you left out sata_nv, so I added that.  Still no joy, but now i'm back to where I started.

The boot doesn't get far enough to make /var/log/demesg, so I won't be able to send that to you.  But here are the last 7 lines before boot stalls:

kjournal starting: Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fx: mounted filesystem with journal data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly device 8:8

Freeing unused kernel memory: 604k freed

Write protecting the kernal read-only data: 9096k

Warning: unable to start an initial console

init-early.sh used greatest stack depth:4216 bytes left

This is the first time that I've seen that last line.

Note that the boot seems to stall as opposed to die(forgot the correct word, Alzheimers kicking up again).  I can still see usb devices register when I plug and unplug them.

I hate to be a pest during the Christmas holidays, but do you have any other suggestions?

I liked your kernel seed.  I thought I was a minimalist, but your kernel was .5 seconds faster than mine.

And I always thought the .config in my /boot partition had to be changed not the one in linux-x.x.x.  I have learned something new.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post what I asked for in the private message.

BB!

P

----------

